# Argh ..... Most Undeserving Fa Winners



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

unbelievable


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's not fair.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Agree that the wrong team won - but Man U had numerous chances to score (unlike Arsenal) and didn't take them so who's to blame?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

eeerrrr .. it doesn't matter to me 'cause it's totally sour grapes on my part so the gunners are to blame for everything ,......... EVERYTHING









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

it's all their fault ..... lucki'est team on the planet .....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's sweet FA for Fergie


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I never did like the method of penalty shoot outs to decide the winner. Exciting, but then it becomes a one to one duel, not a team sport and I feel really sorry for the poor guys who misses


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

excellent defensive display,

come on you gooners!


----------

